# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Ellenbogenschmerzen?

## robinbob

komme grad aus dem Urlaub zurck und hatte massig Wind! Mein Problem: nach 2 Stunden auf dem Wasser hatte ich immer wieder Schmerzen in den Ellenbogen! Das hielt dann auch ein paar Stunden an, also auch nachdem ich vom Wasser runter war! Das hat echt ziemlich genervt! Ich werd jetzt erstmal ins fitnessstudio und trizepstraining machen, das sollte da ja ordentlich Stabilitt geben! 

Kennt das noch jemand (mit den ellenbogen)?

gru,

Rob

----------


## tigger1983

jope hatte ich frher auch.
Lag bei mir daran das ich zu verkrampft war. Also ich habe damals alles mit den Armen ausgleichen wollen.
Wichtig ist das du die komplette Segelkraft mit dem Trapez hlst. Nur fr leichte korrekturen nutzt du die Arme. Und selbst wenn du sie nutzt sollten diese immer schn gestreckt bleiben. Sonst berbelastest  du die Gelenke! Da hilft auch kein Training, kannst ja mal bei den Gewichteschiebern nachfragen wieviele von denen Probleme mit den Gelenken haben...
Darum umbedingt die Technik verbessern.
Was du am Material machen kannst, Tampen so lang das du bei gestreckten armen Zug auf dem Tampen hast.
Segel sollte Druckpunktstabil sein, sobald der Druckpunkt wandert musst du das mit den armen ausgleichen.
Bei Starkwind, auch starkwind Trimm fahren! Also gut Loseleash und bissel am Schothorn durchziehen, so das die Gabel das Segel nicht berhrt!

viel erfolg dabei!

----------


## robinbob

Ich habe mir auch schon gedacht dass es was mit den Tampen zu tun haben knnte, also dass die zu lang sind. Gerade bei kleinen Segeln kann man sich ja im nicht berpowerten Bereich nicht so wirklich schn dranhngen! Ich werde mir wohl noch mal krzere zulegen! Aber ber Training kann man mit Sicherheit auch ein bisschen was machen. Zumindest hatte ich das letztes Jahr so gut wie nie, und damals bin ich noch 3-4 mal die Woche in die Muckibude gegangen! Und ich hoffe nicht dass sich meine Fahrtechnik so sehr verschlechtert hat ;-)

Gru,

Robin

----------


## bigxtra

Ich hatte das im August auf Rhodos auch. Im Ellenbogen ein derart heftiges Stechen, dass es fast kein Spa mehr gemacht hat. 

Wenn ich das so lese, knnte es bei mir auch an zu langen Tampen gelegen haben. Ich habe zu viel mit den Armen gearbeitet...

Was bei mir aber noch viel schlimmer ist, und auch jetzt, 10 Tage spter noch nicht weg ist, sind Schmerzen in den Gelenken meiner Finger.

Wenn ich morgens aufwach, tut es richtig weh, sie wieder zu strecken. Whrend des Urlaubs war das richtig heftig....

Gre

----------


## robinbob

Das hrt sich aber nicht gut an, bei mir war das nach ein paar Stunden immer wieder okay, oder zumindest gut zu ertragen! Ich fahr jetzt und kauf mir kurze tampen!

----------


## tigger1983

also es war von mir eigentlich so gemeint das es daran liegt das die Tampen zu kurz sind. Andersrum kann natrlich auch sein. Wobei die dann schon arg lang sein mssten...
Evtl. am besten erstmal Varios nehmen. Es gibt welche die kann man wrend der fahrt verstellen.
Dann probieren und abmessen wenns doch fixe sein sollen...

Das wichtige ist das der Zug des Segels vom Trapez gehalten wird. Dei kurskorrekturen sollten die arme denoch mglichst gestreckt bleiben. Muckis haben damit nichts zu tun!
Guckt euch die Moreno Twins an!

----------


## robinbob

Achso... Ich glaube kaum das meine Tampen zu kurz waren! Aber ein bisschen lang halt. Auf Varios steh ich nicht so, ich werd's sehen! Zum Thema Muskeln: ich glaube dass das weniger eine Gelenksache ist, sondern eher was mit den Sehnen zu tun hat! Aber ich bin ja kein Arzt! ist nur so eine Idee. BTW: starke Muskeln mssen nicht immer aufgepumpt aussehen. Beim Windsurfen wird ja hauptschlich Kraftausdauer und nicht Schnellkraft gebraucht!

----------


## doctorsurf

Du hast einfach einen Tennisarm oder Golferellebogen -- Habe ich auch immer wieder und kenne wirklich einen Haufen andere Surfer, die auch immer wieder das Problem haben und gar nicht mehr ohne Diclofenac oder Celebrex-Tabl. aufs Wasser gehen....hilft kein Fitnessstudio, da es beim Surfen eine statische Armbelastung ist, woraus eine Verkrampfung der Armmuskulatur resultiert...bessere Tampeneinstellung kann evtl.  etwas mindern, hilft aber bei mir und meine Kollegen nicht wirklich, da die Arme ber lange Zeit trotzdem immer statisch belastet werden.........Einzige Abhilfen: Dehnen --www.airbed.ch, hilft wirklich extrem gut. Bei lngeren Trips spritze ich mir Cortison in den Armmuskel (relativ ungefhrlich, da nicht in die Sehne gespritzt wird) --aber trotzdem bitte nicht stndig machen;-) ...Vom dauernden Tabletten-Schlucken bin ich kein grosser Freund---------------ansonsten wirklich die Dehnbungen machen, damit wirds ertrglich...

Hoffe hilft Dir...
Grsse

----------


## Stefano Crasso

Moinsen,

ich plage mich schon seit August mit durchs Surfen verursachtem Tennisarm rum.

Neben Dehnbungen und einer Physiotherapie (in 6 Anwendungen wird der betreffone
Muskel durch Massagen so "gereizt", da er leicht verletzt  und dadurch ein Regenerationsprozess
angeregt wird) hat mir dieses Teil sehr geholfen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJA_MmAS5ws

...yep, das Teil sieht fast wien Dildo aus ;-)

Ich bin mittlerweile fast Schmerzfrei.

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
hab nach nem Schleudersturz vor 1 1/2 Jahren und folgender Schleimbeutelentzndung auch Probleme mit dem Ellenbogen. Mein Orthopede meinte, dass wre eine hufige Folge/Nebenwirkung nach einer Schleimbeutelentzndung. Im Ellenboben wren die Nerven entzndet. Nach 2 Diclo Kuren, diversen Kortison-Spritzen und dem Tragen der ... Spange (hat alles nichts gebracht) versuch ich es diesen Winter mal mit dezentem Muskeltraining. Hoffe, dass die Belastungen im Ellenbogen nicht so stark auswirken, wenn die Muskeln schon trainiert sind. Bei Rckenproblemen hilft es ja auch, die Rumpfmuskulatur zu strken.
Ist allerdings auch nur meine eigene Theorie. Obs funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen, einfach mal ausprobieren.
Zur Zeit bin ich relativ Schmerzfrei.

Hang Loose 
Gerd

----------


## concasurfdude

Hallo,
eine Hauptursache fr die genannten berlastungsschden, ist oft, meiner Meinung nach, ich bin allerdings kein Arzt, dass ein Groteil der Windsurfer ber keinen, dem Sport angemessenen, vernnftigen Fitnesszustand verfgt und oft auch erheblich Kenntnisse hinsichtlich eines vernnftigen Trimm fehlen. Auch hab ich so gut wie noch nie jemanden gesehen, der sich vor den Sessions aufwrmt und hinterher gar stretched. Eine derartige Mentalitt ist mir von kaum einer anderen Sportart bekannt!
Das ganze gipfelt dann oft darin, dass sich null auf einen mehrwchigen Surfurlaub, z. B. Fuerteventura im Juli bei ruppigen 6 - 9 Windstrken, vorbereitet wird und man sich dann rgert wenn nach ca. 3 Tagen die Hnde offen sind, die Unterarme permanent verkrampfen und man auch sonst irgendwie jeden Knochen sprt und vor lauter Beschwerden kaum Spass auf dem Wasser hat. Das das nicht langfristig gutgehen kann ist doch klar oder? Kennt hier eigentlich jemand einen Lufer der sich auf einen Marathon mit 1 x die Woche Brtchen holen vorbereitet?
Ein weiteres Problem ist scheinbar, dass sich eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl an Windsurfern kaum mit dem Material vernnftig auseinandersetzt. Ein falscher Trimm kommt dann oft zur mangelnden Fitness dazu. Es ist unglaublich wie viele mit zu kurzen Trapeztampen, zu niedriger Gabel, zu engen Fusschlaufen, zu Flach gezogenen Segel etc. unterwegs sind. 
Mein Tip ist, sich konsequent zwischen den Surftagen fit zu halten, dabei reichen oft schon 2 - 3 Stunden pro Woche, sich mit dem richtigen Trimm zumindest etwas auseinanderzusetzen und sich eine kraftsparende und schonende Fahrtechnik anzueignen.
Es gibt brigens sehr wohl Trainingsmethoden mit denen mann die Belastungen des Windsurfen effektiv trainieren und ausgleichen kann, zumindest habe ich damit beste Erfahrungen.
Ein ausgewogenen Mischung aus Ruderergometer, Yoga, Unterarmtraining (z. B. via Maxi-Grip oder Powerball) und etwas Ausdauersport und ein Groteil der Beschwerden verschwinden oft von selbst. 
Natrlich kann man sich auch immer Verletzen wenn man super fit ist, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei ist aber bei weitem geringer. Wenn man sich dann doch mal verletzt sollte man sich auf jeden Fall immer vernnftig auskurieren. 
Mit Medikamenten aufs Wasser um die Schmerzen einzudmmen, wie vorher von einem Kollegen erwhnt, ist ein richtiger Scheiss Tip finde ich!!! Wenn es richtig Weh tut sollte man immer aufhren und versuchen was dagegen zu tun oder geht hier jemand mit einen fetzen Sonnenbrand in die Sonne?

Tips zu Materialeinstellung und Fahrtechnik gibt es genug im Internet, ein heisser Tip dazu sind auch die
Fahrtechnik DVD's von Jem Hall, je nach Knnen "Beginner to Winner" oder "Winner to Wavesailor", darin wird eigentlich alles vernftig abgedeckt.

Wnsche noch eine windreiche und vor allem gesunde Saison 2012!

Gruss
Christian

----------


## HJU17

Hallo, ich kenne das Problem auch. Mir hat die Homophathie geholfen! Mal google im Internet das Mittel "Ruta" in Potenz D12.
ist auf jeden Fall eine Mhlichkeit. Bitte auf genaue Anwendung achten!!!
Gruss Jrgen

----------


## doctorsurf

Glaub das war ich mit dem angeblichen "Scheiss-Tipp";-);-)...Deine Tipps sind natrlich viel besser und sicher auch der erste richtige Weg und Ansatzpunkt, helfen nur jemandem, der schon alles versucht hat und in entsprechendem Trainingszustand ist, halt leider mal berhaupt nicht weiter....wenn man einmal entsprechende Vorbelastung und/oder Veranlagung hat, wird es ziemlich schwierig, das Problem vollstndig in den Griff zu bekommen -- Aber: ich bin auch fett, untrainiert, kann leider nicht aufriggen und surfe bei 9bft, obwohl ich grad am Schotstart be;-);-);-).............

P.S. Homopathie hilft echt klasse--guter Tipp!!

----------


## paparudi

Hallo zusammen,
Kommt spt, der Beitrag, dachte aber, falls es doch noch jemand liest...

dem Kommentar von concasurfdude kann ich hier nur zustimmen. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich bei den Ellenbogenschmerzen um Schmerzen an der Ellenbogeninnenseite handelt. Wenn ja, sind mglicherweise die Sehen das Problem.

Ich glaube auch, dass viele Surfer vllig untertrainiert auf's Wasser gehen. Das habe ich auch lange gemacht.

Untertrainiert ist auch, 2 Monate vor der Saison mit Bodybuilding anzufangen und sich zu freuen, wenn die Muckies am Strand dann schn rund aussehen. Das Hauptproblem: Die Sehnen knnen dem Trainingszustand der Muskeln nur sehr, sehr langsam folgen. Mit sehr langsam, meine ich Monate und Jahre. Heit: Auch wenn man auf dem Wasser erst das Gefhl hat, dass man alles super hlt (weil man an Land 2 Monate vorher in der Muckibude war), sind die Sehnen nach dem Surfen vllig berdehnt. Im Gegensatz zum Spannen und Entspannen in der Muckibude mit Trainingsintervallen von wenigen Minuten haben wir beim Surfen darber hinaus permanente Spannung, oft ber Stunden (wenn auch im Trapez viel mithlt). Um Haarrisse zu vermeiden, brauchts vor allem kontinuierliches(!) Training. Und zwar erst gaaaanz leicht anfangen.

Wenn die Schmerzen aber schon da sind, hilft's (aus eigener Erfahrung), mit einem ganz leichten durchblutungsfrdernden Training zu beginnen. wie gesagt: gaaaaanz leicht. Hier zhlt nur Durchblutung fr schnelle Heilung. Wenn's dann wieder besser ist, leicht steigern.

Noch ein Wort zu den in einem der ersten Beitrge ins Feld gefhrten Bodybuildern: Klar haben die Gelenkprobleme. Die rhren aber von einer ganz anderen Art der Belastung her. Da sind nicht nur die Sehnen betroffen, sondern auch Knorpel und Gelenkpfannen. Und 180 Kg Hanteln fr zwei Sekunden nach oben drcken ist auch 'ne ganz andere Nummer, als ein 7 Kg Rigg mit ein paar Kg Windlast fr Stunden nach hinten ziehen und am Trapetz einhaken. Also berhaupt nicht vergleichbar.
Ich selbst habe nach meinen ersten Sehnenproblemen mit Schlingentraining angefangen. Das stabilisiert darber hinaus noch unglaublich den Rumpf. Hilft sehr gut!

Der Tipp von concasurfdude mit dem Technik - lernen ist auch richtig, nur: Bis man so weit ist, dass der Trimm richtig sitzt und die Fahrtechnik sooo gut ist, dauert's oft viele bungsstunden. Fr den Urlaubssurfer sind das oft Jahre. Jeder ist halt irgendwann mal ein Anfnger. So weit, das Trimm und Technik sitzen, muss man erstmal kommen. Und so lange hilft nur: Training. Viel Spa dabei!
Und eine schne und gesunde Saison 2013!

Gre: Paparudi

----------

